# Looking for bandsaw



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey there guys I'm looking into buying a bandsaw one that's preferably 14" and has some real power. What are some good ones I want a laguna I think. anyone have experience with them. I've been using a shop that has a 1 hp craftsman not enough power. Any suggestions.


----------



## SENC (Feb 16, 2014)

Laguna makes great bandsaws, but were a bit out of my price range... and I think I remember reading that they started having someone else their 14s (be sure to confirm that). I ended up with Rikon's 14 (10-325) after a lot of research and talking to folks. I've been very happy with it and recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you looked into a grizzly? I have one and love it...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/420000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

If 1 hp is not enough power then I think you should look at tuning that saw and take a good look at the blade, it's probably dull. I only have a 3/4 hp saw and I can resaw a full 12" with it and cut green blanks for the lathe no problem. Now having said all that I am all for big hp and if I was going to buy new I would get the biggest that I could afford. The laguna is a nice saw, but I have heard mixed reviews on their customer service. The Rikon at wood craft is worth a look, as well as the venerable Powermatic 14" Grizzly is also known for their bandsaws, look at their saws with cast iron trunions.


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you looked into a grizzly? I have one and love it...
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/category/420000



Wow I can actually get a 3hp 19 inch for cheaper than a 14 laguna 3hp hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.irsauctions.com/index_search_results.asp?ind=50&srch=181

IRS auctions have some....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> If 1 hp is not enough power then I think you should look at tuning that saw and take a good look at the blade, it's probably dull. I only have a 3/4 hp saw and I can resaw a full 12" with it and cut green blanks for the lathe no problem. Now having said all that I am all for big hp and if I was going to buy new I would get the biggest that I could afford. The laguna is a nice saw, but I have heard mixed reviews on their customer service. The Rikon at wood craft is worth a look, as well as the venerable Powermatic 14" Grizzly is also known for their bandsaws, look at their saws with cast iron trunions.



I bought brand new blades and it still had a lot of trouble cutting a manzanita burl block that was just 4 inches.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Wow I can actually get a 3hp 19 inch for cheaper than a 14 laguna 3hp hmmmm



I have the G0555P 14" 1 HP Bandsaw, Polar Bear Series....Had it for over a year and no problems yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

H


ripjack13 said:


> http://www.irsauctions.com/index_search_results.asp?ind=50&srch=181
> 
> IRS auctions have some....



Have you bought from there?


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have the G0555P 14" 1 HP Bandsaw, Polar Bear Series....Had it for over a year and no problems yet...



I'll have to check them out


----------



## SENC (Feb 16, 2014)

If you can get that Aggazani 24, you'd never need anything else! That is a sweet saw! If you get it and decide it is too big for you, we could work a deal for my Rikon!



ripjack13 said:


> http://www.irsauctions.com/index_search_results.asp?ind=50&srch=181
> 
> IRS auctions have some....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I bought brand new blades and it still had a lot of trouble cutting a manzanita burl block that was just 4 inches.


Something is not right there, is manzanita really that hard? What brand of blade and pitch?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Something is not right there, is manzanita really that hard? What brand of blade and pitch?



It was a craftsman blade that the guy at the shop had sent me to get and it cost like 25 bucks idk the pitch


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

Watch craigslist - you just missed a heck of a deal on an older delta in Sykesville for only $225 - I would have bought this one myself had it been local I need another one for smaller stuff. 



 

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/4317789075.html

Be patient and you can find deals like this. That saw is a better one than most new ones at 3 and 4 times the price. I didn't check annpolis or Baltimore give them a look.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

I


SENC said:


> If you can get that Aggazani 24, you'd never need anything else! That is a sweet saw! If you get it and decide it is too big for you, we could work a deal for my Rikon!


 
I heard those were really nice saws I don't have the money right now time to sell the car lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Watch craigslist - you just missed a heck of a deal on an older delta in Sykesville for only $225 - I would have bought this one myself had it been local I need another one for smaller stuff.
> 
> View attachment 42756
> 
> ...



I saw that and got really excited and then saw the sold and was really upset


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I saw that and got really excited and then saw the sold and was really upset


Around here when saws like that are posted you better be in your truck and on your way to get it as they sell almost instantly here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Around here when saws like that are posted you better be in your truck and on your way to get it as they sell almost instantly here.



Yeah I need to save some money so I can just jump on one when it comes up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Yeah I need to save some money so I can just jump on one when it comes up



One of the first lesson my dad ever taught me about saving money was when he had put me into commercial fishing and I wanted to start spending that money as fast as a drunk sailor. He explained that saving wasn't just for old age or a rainy day but so that when opportunity came along you could take advantage of it. Dad's sure are smart. :-)

Just wish my kids thought the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> One of the first lesson my dad ever taught me about saving money was when he had put me into commercial fishing and I wanted to start spending that money as fast as a drunk sailor. He explained that saving wasn't just for old age or a rainy day but so that when opportunity came along you could take advantage of it. Dad's sure are smart. :-)
> 
> Just wish my kids thought the same.



I was getting good at it for a while there buy then the girlfriend came home and there it went

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I was getting good at it for a while there buy then the girlfriend came home and there it went





Perfectly acceptable reason.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

Austin- I second Marc's statement of watching IRS auction- not the Governement aquisition IRS. this one http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=17722

Kevin and I both have a variation of this 20 inch saw- it is a brute. also there is a 14" delta in New jersey. 
Sure are some nice planers and giant jointers- Damn easterners have all the luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Perfectly acceptable reason.



She's of at collage so I get to see her like once a month and when she comes down it's like my wallet just magically becomes an ATM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

If you want to see some freaking magic, just wait and see what happens if you marry her. That bandsaw might get turned into diapers before your very eyes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you want to see some freaking magic, just wait and see what happens if you marry her. That bandsaw might get turned into diapers before your very eyes.




Dirty diapers .............. yummy.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you want to see some freaking magic, just wait and see what happens if you marry her. That bandsaw might get turned into diapers before your very eyes.



That makes me want to


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

Just trying to give you a little encouragement . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with the statements about watching Craigslist and being quick. That's how I got my bandsaw this past summer. A very nice Delta 14" w/ riser block built in 1946. Was in great shape. Got it for a steal because I was the first one to call and he could tell I was genuinely interested in the saw. (I also lived an hour away and he was willing to take my word that I would be there and to hold it until I had the chance to look at it later that day.)

With a little bit of cleaning/tuning/sweat equity and maybe a few parts or upgrades, you can really get one of those older saws to sing. I haven't used mine much yet, but it's quickly becoming my favorite power tool.

Start saving up money as you can, and then watch and wait. When the time is right, the right deal will come by and you'll be able to grab one.

Otherwise, I've read good things about the 14" Rikon SENC mentioned having. I was just starting to save my pennies up to eventually buy one of them when I could afford it (probably would've taken well over a year to save up) when I saw the saw that is now mine on Craigslist.

And, yeah, try and get yourself a bandsaw before all your money turns into diaper money. Those things are expensive...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks


Sprung said:


> I agree with the statements about watching Craigslist and being quick. That's how I got my bandsaw this past summer. A very nice Delta 14" w/ riser block built in 1946. Was in great shape. Got it for a steal because I was the first one to call and he could tell I was genuinely interested in the saw. (I also lived an hour away and he was willing to take my word that I would be there and to hold it until I had the chance to look at it later that day.)
> 
> With a little bit of cleaning/tuning/sweat equity and maybe a few parts or upgrades, you can really get one of those older saws to sing. I haven't used mine much yet, but it's quickly becoming my favorite power tool.
> 
> ...


 
Good advice thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

New is always nice, but if money is tight, used is the way to go. Save your pennies, search craigslist every day, and be ready to pounce when the opportunity arises. Like mat I too scored a great delta with an enclosed cabinet like the one Kevin shows above. A little tuning, a new tension spring, a good blade-not cheap one, and voila a capable saw. Mine only has a 3/4 hp motor and works great, I will upgrade the motor when I find one. I would like to take it to 1 1/2hp but no more. Older jets and delta's were mass produced and are pretty much the same saw, they come up for sale often. They usually outlast their owners. Some one will get mine, it will out last me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2014)

I have to recommend the daily craigslist searching too. I picked up a 14" Rockwell from the 60's for a song because I was willing to drive out and pick it up at midnight since the lady was moving in 48 hours. The only drawback was dollying it up two flights of stairs. One thing to keep in mind is to stick with something you can get parts for. delta/rockwell/Jet/Powermatic, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Have you bought from there?



I have not...yet. but I always look there just to see what they have. Also there are a few members here who have....


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 17, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have not...yet. but I always look there just to see what they have. Also there are a few members here who have....



Ok just want to know if it's realiable


----------

